#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Budget 50.000 euro voor een P.A.

## sis

Geachte dames en heren
Het is misschien de zoveelste vraag over P.A. maar ik doe toch een poging.
Ik wil een P.A. aanschaffen ( om te verhuren ) , mijn budget is 50.000 euro .
Hier heb ik het alleen over de P.A. en monitoring zonder mengtafel ( wordt waarschijnlijk een midas )
Monitoring staat eigenlijk al vast DB Max 12 en 15 .
Ik weet dat hier veel merken gaan voorbij komen.
Graag zou ik toch een beetje onderbouwing willen , waarom dit en niet de andere .
Mijn voorkeur gaat nu uit naar Nexo alpha 
Alles moet erdoor , van bigband tot rock .
Graag jullie meningen en adviezen .
sis

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Kun je wel een boel DAP voor kopen, misschien heel de fabriek wel..;-)

Voor  50000,00 kun je toch leuke dingen doen...Al in je EAW hoek gekeken? Ik heb laatst dat TW Audio weer gehoord, het is echt niet slecht, maja, er zijn zoveel merken die niet slecht zijn...Ik zelf ben aan het kijken voor Sound Projects...

----------


## Gast1401081

Sis, jongen, je laat me schrikken...

----------


## sis

> Sis, jongen, je laat me schrikken...



Waarom schrikken Mac ?
Sabam heeft eens deftig uitbetaald zoals het hoort , dus ik heb nu dit budget.
je weet dat ik zot ben van meyer , maar ja er zijn zoveel goede systemen.
Meyer heeft dat tikkeltje meer dan een ander niet heeft.
Juist Mac
sis

----------


## showband

serieus budget.

-vraag eerst naar het onderhoudsplan, de service
-verkrijgbaarheid en prijs spareparts.
-en check of de zaak lang genoeg bestaat met een trackrecord.
-gewicht, afmeting, hanteerbaarheid door weinig personen


enz.

ik zou dus als eerste de verhuurparameters vaststellen.

heb je belasing weg te werken ofzo???  :Confused:  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
_
Mijn mening? Met de huidige malaise in de PA wereld is een eigen set beginnen totaal overbodig in deze budgetten. En tweedehands een complete set kopen moet welhaast geen probleem zijn..._

----------


## sis

Showband , over belastingen ga ik mij niet uitspreken , heb onlangs controle gehad en alles was in orde.
Dus daar gaat het niet over hoor.
Nu ga ik eens doortrappen 
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waarom schrikken Mac ?
> Sabam heeft eens deftig uitbetaald zoals het hoort , dus ik heb nu dit budget.
> je weet dat ik zot ben van meyer , maar ja er zijn zoveel goede systemen.
> Meyer heeft dat tikkeltje meer dan een ander niet heeft.
> Juist Mac
> sis



Ik gun het je van harte, maar ik zou een tweedehands setje proberen te krijgen, en compleet opnieuw (laten) bedraden...

----------


## MusicSupport

Voordat je je blind stort op Max12 zou ik de M6 ook eens serieus overwegen. Dan ben je wel verplicht om een D6/D12 erbij te kopen voor de klank maar die is werkelijk subliem; beter dan de M4 if you ask me. En lekker lichtgewicht! Kijk anders eens naar de lichtgewicht Adamson wedges!

Meyer is inderdaad erg prettig! Net als L'Acoustics en Adamson ook in dat rijtje mogen.
Maar als echte d&b man kan ik de T-serie wel aanraden; erg modulair in te zetten van groot naar medium naar het klein. Maar ik vrees dat je voor €50K geen compleet systeem koopt.

Meer info over de doelstellingen die je wenst te behalen met je nieuwe PA zijn wel gewenst. Voor maximaal hoeveel tot minimaal hoeveel personen moet het inzetbaar zijn, alleen binnen of ook buiten, transportvoorwaarden, gewicht, bekabelingseisen, met of zonder losse processors of systeemversterkers, etc! En natuurlijk de door showband genoemde eisen en voorwaarden!

----------


## mesadude

is dat incl of excl truck om alles te vervoeren?

line-array of eerder conventioneel?
hoe groot wil je gaan? of eerder klein compact van top-niveau?

50k is sneller op dan je denkt.. heb je ongeveer 3,5 MILO voor..
of zoek je eerder in de m'elody/mina range.

als je een DB MAX of 6 koopt voor monitoring, + bijhorende amps, dan ben je al bijna een derde kwijt van je budget..

http://www.acoustic-line.de/html/products_engl.html

dit zeker eens checken.. klinkt fantastisch, qua monitors (M1 en M3) heb 'k nog niet veel beters gezien..
belgische importeur is www.purepro.be

kan zonder twijfel aan DB MAX tippen..

----------


## MusicXtra

Komt binnen nu en een maand of twee een hele mooie line-array op de markt. :Wink:

----------


## qvt

> Komt binnen nu en een maand of twee een hele mooie line-array op de markt.



Als je het hier over je eigen merk hebt dan zit ik met het volgende..

- Riders !! (die van fatsoenlijke bands iig)

----------


## NesCio01

Zoals je al vooronderstelde:
er komen wel wat merken voorbij.

Ik heb dan sowieso 2 merken die competief
zijn met D&B en Adamson, nl:
Sivian Acoustics uit Nederland
Cadenbach uit Duitsland.

Cadenbach heeft onlangs haar prijzen aangescherpt
en kent als voordeel haar eigen (computer) processing.

Ik kan je er hier weinig meer over vertellen,
bezoek de sites van de producent en importeur in NL
zou ik zeggen (sivian.nl en matchav.nl)

grtz

----------


## daviddewaard

Hoeveel man wil je hier mee kunnen doen?

misschien een L-accousics ARCS setje?

----------


## sis

> Hoeveel man wil je hier mee kunnen doen?
> 
> misschien een L-accousics ARCS setje?



Ja ik heb deze set al meermaals mogen horen, eigenlijk doet het mij niks, het klinkt lekker voor bepaalde din
gen , maar is niet overal inzetbaar.
sis

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je het hier over je eigen merk hebt dan zit ik met het volgende..
> 
> - Riders !! (die van fatsoenlijke bands iig)



Er hebben inmiddels al zoveel 'namen' over gespeeld dat we genoeg referenties hebben om hard te maken dat we heel goed in staat zijn met A-merken te kunnen concurreren. Dus rider acceptatie is eigenlijk geen issue meer.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ja ik heb deze set al meermaals mogen horen, eigenlijk doet het mij niks, het klinkt lekker voor bepaalde din
> gen , maar is niet overal inzetbaar.
> sis



er is geen enkele P.A die overal inzetbaar is...
voor een kroegje van 50 man heb je altijd een ander systeem nodig dan wanneer je in de ahoy staat.

daarom de vraag wat wil je ermee doen hoeveel en voor hoeveel man?
kroegen, theaters,popzalen of stadions dan maak nogal een groot verschil.
met een midsized systeem, zoals Milo,JBL vt4888, kudo   kun je met verschillende configuraties verschillende zalen tussen de 500 en 5000 man makkelijlk draaien, hoeb je iets groters, ff paar kasjes bijhuren.

daar zou ik oop op letten bij het aanschaffen van een nieuw systeem, is er makkelijk dry-hire bij te huren?

----------


## sis

David, ja dat begrijp ik .
Die ARCS heb ik al verschillende keren gehoord en het ligt mij niet zo, 
In een tent bvb is er nogal veel EQ nodig , heb het zelf gezien en meegemaakt.
Ik denk dat ik eens goed ga luisteren naar EAW en Meyer .
sis

----------


## theo

Hallo,
Heb hier paar jaar geleden voor hetzelfde dilemma gestaan.
Ongeveer een 50000 te besteden en wilde flexibel zijn met kasten en versterkers.
Had meyer hp700,650,cq1,msl4,upa.
Maar was met die grote meyerkasten zo flexibel als een brandkast.
Heb naar veel dubben gekozen voor.
2xh5000 en 2xh2500 versterkers met rcm module, je kan ze dus zo aan de laptop hangen en de preset erin drukken.
Dit verdeeld in 2 versterkerracks.
Als kasten de variline van dynacord subje met een topje,dit draait stereo op een enkel versterkerrack.
Mochten de zalen nu groter worden pak ik de cobra4 en het tweede versterkerrack. Zet 2 bassen op elkaar en 2 toppen en t draait.
Als de zaal ,feesttent groter word breiden we uit naar desnoods 6 bassen en 5 toppen per kant.
Variline toppen verhuizen naar de infill en de variline sub word een drumfill.
Nog geen moment spijt van gehad.
Succes met de keuze,
gr theo

----------


## mrVazil

> David, ja dat begrijp ik .
> Die ARCS heb ik al verschillende keren gehoord en het ligt mij niet zo, 
> In een tent bvb is er nogal veel EQ nodig , heb het zelf gezien en meegemaakt.
> Ik denk dat ik eens goed ga luisteren naar EAW en Meyer .
> sis



Iedereen heeft zijn voorkeuren, ik ben de afgelopen jaren een beetje fan geworden van turbosound, zou ik zeker ook rekening mee houden als ik jou was.

----------


## Peeterss

50.000 euro, daar kan je toch aardig wat mee.  :Smile: 

Zou ik toch ook eens gaan luisteren naar LAN? http://www.lanaudio.it

Heb een keer een demo meegemaakt van monitoren Martin Audio, Meyer en D&B MAX15 en de ST540 LAN. De eigenaar in kwestie, ben zo zijn naam kwijt, maar is ook niet interessant was al meer dan 20 jaar trouw aan Meyer, maar na het einde van de avond met Live demo en het horen van de reacties van verschillende artiesten en bands is de keuze toch gevallen op de LAN, wel na wikken en wegen, moet ik zeggen. Helemaal als je de prijs vergelijkt, ligt al gauw tussen de 30-50% lager dan Meyer etc. verkoopprijs van een LANARRAY210 kast ligt volgens mij, bind me er niet aan vast (kan ook niet vliegen trouwens, lol) tussen de 3500-4000 euro, advies verkoop (2,8KW) de monitor en de subs(18 inch) liggen rond de 1500-2000 euro p.st. dacht ik zo. Met 50.000 euro kan je dus heel wat doen. Zal het zeker meenemen in de overweging. De monitoren lijken qua vorm wel op de EAW/GAE. Voor alle muziek doeleinden wel geschikt. (mijn mening)

----------


## Waveform

Ik snap echt niet dat je die keuze niet zelf kan maken als je serieus met geluid bezig bent en een mooi budget ter beschikking hebt om uit te geven.

----------


## Gast1401081

Sis, ik denk dat je al prima weet wat je wilt, dus ik vraag je iets anders.
1 voor welke doelgroep wil je gaan werken? De 500 mans feestjes hebben andere eisen dan de 2000 mans feestjes.
2 voor welke budgettairing ga je? Eenmaal aanschaffen en in 3 jaar afschrijven is een andere calculatie dan in 6 jaar afschrijven.
3 voor welke ondermingsvorm ga je? EAW 850-top is anders tillen dan een UPA, dus blijf  je alleen of neem je personeel?
4 vervoer zie 3, een Sprinter is een andere tuf dan een Actross...
5 selfpowered is versterkergewicht en ruimte sparen.


Kortom: het standaard antwoord is nog steeds: bezint eer je begint.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik snap echt niet dat je die keuze niet zelf kan maken als je serieus met geluid bezig bent en een mooi budget ter beschikking hebt om uit te geven.



Open staan voor suggesties en namen/merken horen die je zelf nog niet kent is stap 1 bij een goed en grondig selectieproces. Straks koop je voor 50.000 een dikke PA en twee weken later loop je tegen iets aan waar je van verstelt staat... sta je toch dik te balen.


@ Sis: Je hebt vast de Synco Touring System kasten wel eens gehoord. 
Afgelopen week hoorde ik voor het eerst van Qube Audio, die (een deel van) de originele Martin Audio kasten heeft of gekopieerd, of het ontwerp gekocht (dat is me niet duidelijk op dit moment).
Ze hebben ook line-array systemen zag ik, maar wat daar het oorspronkelijke ontwerp van is weet ik niet.
Eerlijk is eerlijk: ik heb de Qube audio kastjes nog nooit gezien of gehoord, maar als het ontwerp gelijk is aan de STS kastjes kan het geluid nooit veel verschillen (en ik hou wel van het STS geluid). Hoe dat dan met de line array's zit durf ik niet te zeggen, maar als je toch aan het rondkijken/luisteren bent, waarom niet?

Gewoon een tip, misschien is het wat. Misschien ook niet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Junior

> maar als het ontwerp gelijk is aan de STS kastjes kan het geluid nooit veel verschillen (en ik hou wel van het STS geluid). p



Dit gaat je vies tegen vallen, Synco's kracht zit voornamelijk in de processor en niet in de speakers.

Tevens is een STS kast weer gelijk aan een Renkus Heinz C3 die ook echt in klank verschillen.
Het STS heeft dus ook niets met Martin Audio te maken. dus waarschijnlijk ook niet met Qube audio?

----------


## renevanh

> Tevens is een STS kast weer gelijk aan een Renkus Heinz C3 die ook echt in klank verschillen.
> Het STS heeft dus ook niets met Martin Audio te maken. dus waarschijnlijk ook niet met Qube audio?



Ouch... dat is wel een dikke blunder... replace 'Martin Audio' with 'Renkus Heinz'.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Junior

Als je D&B Max floors wil. zou ik ook voor een D&B PA gaan.
Je kan dan versterkers uitwisselen ect.

Ik ben tevens erg te spreken van de keren dat ik D&B Heb gehoord (C & J Series)

Ik zou als ik jou was gewoon lekker gaan luisteren als je in de A merken zit zit je vaak wel goed met Rider Acceptatie en uiteindelijk moet jij er toch mee gaan werken en wij niet

----------


## badboyscrew

STS line-arrays zijn daarintegen wel gemaakt door martin audio

----------


## salsa

Kijk eens naar NEXO Geo-S12, kan op paaltjes en bij elkaar als horizontale en verticale cluster/line array.
Ook enkel in te zetten met de RS15, dubbel of meer met een RS18.
Super inzetbaar, compact en met de NXamps een knaller van een set!!

Dave

----------


## jack

lekker ...


2 rs18,s    4 geos S12      1 NX 4X4 systeem amp.....
supercompact multifunktioneel.
Zou ik veel eerder doen dan Alpha.

Met nog 6 kast geo S12 erbij is het een volwaardige (grote) line array!

----------


## sis

Gisteren had ik geen tijd meer om te reageren 
het doel is voornamelijk tenten en openlucht.
In tenten is het soms moeilijk een line-array neer te poten , dus dit is geen optie.
@ Waveform, ja ik weet wat ik wil en heb voldoende kennis op gebied van geluid.
Ik wou gewoon even wat gebruikerservaringen opdoen van mensen die met één of ander systeem werken .
@Mac, tja laten we zeggen voorlopig tussen de 500 en 1000 personen , tenten en openlucht dus.
sis

----------


## Big Bang

Voor tenten ben ik laatst een setje van Martin audio tegen gekomen (H3T+ toppen), en ik moet zeggen dat ik daar wel vrolijk van werd (was geen hele grote tent overigens). Verder kunnen we hier wel een lijstje A-merken op gaan noemen, maar dat kun je zelf waarschijnlijk ook wel. Wat zit er bij je in de buurt qua inhuur? (Niet alleen zodat jij in kunt huren, maar misschien ook wel zodat zij bij jou kunnen huren!)

----------


## frederic

> Voordat je je blind stort op Max12 zou ik de M6 ook eens serieus overwegen. Dan ben je wel verplicht om een D6/D12 erbij te kopen voor de klank maar die is werkelijk subliem; beter dan de M4 if you ask me. En lekker lichtgewicht! Kijk anders eens naar de lichtgewicht Adamson wedges!
> 
> Meyer is inderdaad erg prettig! Net als L'Acoustics en Adamson ook in dat rijtje mogen.
> *Maar als echte d&b man kan ik de T-serie wel aanraden; erg modulair in te zetten van groot naar medium naar het klein.* *Maar ik vrees dat je voor €50K geen compleet systeem koopt.*
> 
> Meer info over de doelstellingen die je wenst te behalen met je nieuwe PA zijn wel gewenst. Voor maximaal hoeveel tot minimaal hoeveel personen moet het inzetbaar zijn, alleen binnen of ook buiten, transportvoorwaarden, gewicht, bekabelingseisen, met of zonder losse processors of systeemversterkers, etc! En natuurlijk de door showband genoemde eisen en voorwaarden!



[FONT=Verdana]Bij gevolg compleet onzinnige reactie. Als de TS zegt een budget van 50k moet je niet afkomen met bedragen die zowat 1/2 hoger liggen.  :Confused: [/FONT]

Bovendien kun je voor 50k wel zeer goeie (al of niet tweedehands) PA sets vinden.

----------


## frederic

Ik zou voor de frontset eens hier kijken.  :Wink:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ze hebben daar ook nog een mach slingshot systeem staan.. daar heb je hier op het forum ooit ook liefhebbers van gehad  :Wink: 

Ergo; F1 een optie? mits een goede technicus er achter staat kan dat echt heerlijk klinken voor allerhande muziekstijlen! maargoed, je moet er wel mee overweg kunnen.. 
je kan heel veel willen, maar ook belangrijk, wat niet; D&B pakt me nooit zo, op een bepaalde manier is het wat te "mooi" zelfde verhaal met Alcons, fantastisch geluid, maar echt rocken doet het nooit hoe hard je ook probeert.

en als je zoveel te besteden hebt hoort er ook wel een retro setje bij hoor.. niets mooier in een feesttent dan deze beestjes:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/m...rtin_mod_s.jpg

----------


## frederic

Je gaat toch geen geld uitgeven aan ouwe rommel?  :Confused: 
De tijd van geld over de balk gooien aan nutteloze zaken is echt voorbij.

----------


## Turboke

Nexo Alpha-E is op zich niet slecht van klank maar naar mijn mening niet voldoende voor openlucht.

----------


## Stefaanv

Ik heb een tijd terug hetzelfde 'probleem' gehad.
Ik wou toen ook een degelijke FOH inzetbaar allround voor een 1000-2000 personen high quality sound.
Ik ben heel wat zaken gaan beluisteren (Martin Audio diverse systemen, 'l acoustics, JBL diverse line array's,...)
Ik heb uiteindelijk gekozen voor een vrij nieuw merk: CODA audio, die wel al 30j degelijke componenten maken die gebruikt worden oa door l'acoustics onder de naam BMS.
Stonden dit jaar met hun LA12 systeem in Frankfurt en klonk naar mening van mezelf en enkele concullega's die meewaren fantastisch.
Ik heb gekozen voor LA4 systeem (12 toppen en 12 subs 15" op 2 labgruppen FP10000Q's en intelli-x2 processor van APEX AUDIO)
Ik was ook zeer aangenaam verrast van de 15" subs. Gaan zeer laag en leuke en strakke punch.
Is ook een zeer behulpzame en geen pushy sfeer bij deze distri.
Ik ben zeker 3 keer opnieuw gaan beluisteren omdat ik steeds opnieuw achteraf niet kon geloven wat een fijne warme klank er uit zo'n kleine kastjes kwam, met een zeer groot rendement.
Ik doe intussen met 4 topkastjes en 4 subkastjes per kant VLOT een feesttent tot 1000 personen met een zeer goede spreiding over de hele tent.
Als je geinteresseerd bent kan ik je altijd eens iets sturen om eens te komen luisteren wanneer het ergens opgesteld staat..
Of je kan contact opnemen met APEX AUDIO. Ik vond het alleszins een enorme meevaller. Qua budget moet je er zeker komen.

----------


## frederic

[FONT=Verdana]Je moet ook kijken naar de "ridervriendelijkheid".[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Toch wel belangrijk als je klussen wil binnen halen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Merken die bijna onbekend zijn, zijn veel organisaties wantrouwig (Al dan niet terecht)[/FONT]

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik werk met veel tevredenheid regelmatig met een Nexo Geo S12 set,

zoals eerder gezegd:

vliegen of 2 topjes met een 'vork' op 1 (of 2) basjes(RS15).(dit zal niet genoeg zijn voor 2000 man!) Met 1 amp (4*4) aan te sturen.

Ook heeft Nexo een nieuwe monitorlijn uit, nu nog als introductie aanbieding. (Ik dacht  12.500,- voor 4 mon's + een 4*4 amp!)

Typisch zo'n gevalletje: 'als ik  50K te besteden had wist ik het wel', echter dan is het zover en dan wil je toch zeker weten dat je het 'meeste/beste' voor dat geld hebt.

Succes met je missie!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou voor de frontset eens hier kijken.



Volgens mij lees jij niet goed. :Wink: 




> Ze hebben daar ook nog een mach slingshot systeem staan.. daar heb je hier op het forum ooit ook liefhebbers van gehad 
> 
> en als je zoveel te besteden hebt hoort er ook wel een retro setje bij hoor.. niets mooier in een feesttent dan deze beestjes:
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/m...rtin_mod_s.jpg



Mach Slingshot is al minstens 10 jaar oud en wordt geen enkele service meer op gegeven. :Confused:

----------


## @lex

> Ze hebben daar ook nog een mach slingshot systeem staan.. daar heb je hier op het forum ooit ook liefhebbers van gehad



Op dit forum zijn van bijna elk systeem  wel liefhebbers te vinden. Maar om daarom nou een oud systeem te gaan aanschaffen...

@lex

----------


## jack

> Gisteren had ik geen tijd meer om te reageren 
> het doel is voornamelijk tenten en openlucht.
> In tenten is het soms moeilijk een line-array neer te poten , dus dit is geen optie.
> @ Waveform, ja ik weet wat ik wil en heb voldoende kennis op gebied van geluid.
> Ik wou gewoon even wat gebruikerservaringen opdoen van mensen die met één of ander systeem werken .
> @Mac, tja laten we zeggen voorlopig tussen de 500 en 1000 personen , tenten en openlucht dus.
> sis



tenten doe ik ook met mijn kleine line array(7 x Nexo GEO s8 per kant), als de tent langer dan 30 meter is hang ik een delay op.

vroeger gebruikte ik meerdere ps 15,s als foh ,
de line array geeft een veel gelijkmatiger geluidsbeeld ...
dus vooraan niet knoeperd hard.
Over de hele tent een betere spreiding en verstaanbaarheid....
Door een zelfgemaakte beugel kan ik de array vlak onder de truss monteren...
zodat deze toch hoog  komt te hangen....

Ik wil nog een beugel laten maken zodat de bovenkant array gelijk met de bovenkant truss komt, je kunt dan altijd 4 tot 4,5 meter hoog..
wat voor een tent van 30 meter meer dan genoeg is... 

Als subs gebruik ik de RS15's..
Bij akoestische moeilijke ruimtes of lastige mannetjes van de gemeente zijn deze zeer eenvoudig cardioide te schakelen..  
Ook iets wat ik wel mee zou nemen bij een nieuwe investering

----------


## Stefaanv

> tenten doe ik ook met mijn kleine line array(7 x Nexo GEO s8 per kant), als de tent langer dan 30 meter is hang ik een delay op.
> 
> vroeger gebruikte ik meerdere ps 15,s als foh ,
> de line array geeft een veel gelijkmatiger geluidsbeeld ...
> dus vooraan niet knoeperd hard.
> Over de hele tent een betere spreiding en verstaanbaarheid....
> Door een zelfgemaakte beugel kan ik de array vlak onder de truss monteren...
> zodat deze toch hoog komt te hangen....
> 
> ...



Ik heb dezelfde ervaring in tenten als u. Ik bekom ook een betere spreiding. In de processor hebben ze bij apex op mijn vraag ook cardio instellingen gestoken zodat ik dit heel makkelijk kan gebruiken..

Het merk is misschien wel onbekend, maar er worden toch wel wat hoogwaardige zaken op gedaan tegenwoordig. Wereldbeker voetbal vorig jaar: LA12 van coda audio in combinatie met LA8. De musical Oliver en Spamelot in Capitole Gent draait ook op het LA8 systeem..

Ik denk dat riders idd wel belangrijk zijn, maar ze evolueren ook.. dwz dat je best ook iets kan aanbieden als het kwaliteit is dat afwijkt van de riders.. anders zouden bepaalde merken in het verleden nooit doorgebroken zijn...

----------


## 4AC

Of je nu een budget hebt van 500 euro of 50.000 euro, in beide gevallen geldt dat met te weinig informatie het advies weinig zin heeft. Raar is alleen dat je op dit forum bij 500 euro hierop gelijk word gewezen, maar bij 50.000 komen er spontaan massa's reacties binnen korte tijd. Bijzonder.
Je hebt inmiddels al iets meer aangegeven; tent en buiten, van 500 tot 1000 man. Maar alsnog een beetje karig hoor. Om tips en advies te kunnen geven moet je je kunnen inleven in de situatie en je daaraan aanpassen, dat is nu erg lastig.

Echter, als je puur alle mogelijkheden wilt inventariseren; Funktion-One. Is al kort eerder genoemd overigens. Ikzelf ben echt liefhebber -zo niet aanbidder- van dit merk... de enorme passie en kennis die de mensen achter dit merk hebben, dat vind je nergens anders. Ik sta ook helemaal achter de 'visie' die zij hebben op hoe een merk als dit zou moeten zijn. 
Maar wie ben ik om je op een of ander forum wijs te maken om je kapitaal in dat merk te steken. Ik zou zeggen; ga eens langs bij de dichtstbijzijnde gebruiker (importeur, verkoper, dealer, whatever) en laat je voorlichten. Ze willen je vast maar al te graag uitleggen waarom Funktion One zo'n heerlijk eigenwijs merk is, dat bijvoorbeeld de hele line-array links heeft laten liggen. Of waarom de zogeheten Axehead je stemmen ineens 'echt' laat klinken, of waarom ze prijs na prijs in de wacht slepen...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Arc+SB218 is nou precies de reden waarom ik nooit zo weg ben van sommige L'acoustics, haha. De grotere systemen kunnen erg goed klinken.
GS12 ken ik niet, maar als deze net zo klinkt als de GS8 die ik laatst hoorde, nee dankjewel. Die Raysubs lijken me erg indrukwekkend (als ze de specs waarmaken)!

----------


## R. den Ridder

ik wordt of oud of ben te cryptisch.. waar ik op doelde dat op diezelfde site voor hetzelfde geld een mach systeem wordt aangeboden wat 8 a 9 jaar geleden hier aardig de hemel in geprezen werd als zijnde de max van systemen.

een prijs voor een set zegt weinig, voor 50.000 kun je aardig wat speelgoed kopen, maar bedrijfszekerheid telt dan juist extra; zo'n mach (martin) is daar een goed voorbeeld van.. niet elke grote naam maakt dat iets goed of ridervriendelijk is, en geld zegt niet alles over een set.. wie weet is dat ARCS wel uitgeleefd door een 3 jarige tour met een of andere hiphopgroep in de banlieus.
als je 50k investeert maakt dat ook dat je hier een bepaald segment, zeker bij bedrijfs- en andere evenement mee zal gaan bedienen, en die vragen niet om een merk x, maar om de dienst het verzorgen van geluid.

wat mij dan belangrijk lijkt:
-klank en spraakverstaanbaarheid
-duurzaamheid c.q. afschrijving
-gewicht
-looks (ingetogen)
en pas na een hele tijd niets:
-merk

----------


## 4AC

Ik citeer Timo Blom:




> Ik heb  aan de hand van kritiek van anderen, de volgende lijst samengesteld, met  vervolgens tussen haakjes voorbeelden van die eigenschap). Ik hoor  graag kritiek!
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]O Klankeigenschappen (helderheid, vervorming, clean) LET OP! ONDERHEVIG AAN SUBJECTIVITEIT!
> O Rendement (conversie elektrisch -> akoestisch)
> O Financiële eigenschappen (aanschafprijs, ROI, restwaarde)
> O Schaalbaarheid (gemakkelijk toevoegen van speakers aan het systeem ivm spreiding/grootte)
> O Uiterlijk
> O Tourability (afmetingen, gewicht, truck-size, gemakkelijkheid stacken/riggen) 
> O Kennis(verspreiding) Importeur/Dealers/Netwerk (trainingsdagen, kennis gemakkelijk toegankelijk)
> ...



En dan zeg ik, F1.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sis

Na wikken en wegen ga ik toch voor meyer gaan .
het is zeer duur, maar ook zeer goed, 
sis

----------


## 4AC

Zonder snel conclusies te trekken, maar dat is behoorlijk snel, twee dagen na het openen van dit topic! Of speelt dit al langer?

Kun je ons dan misschien nog even wat UITGEBREIDER vertellen wat je nou precies gekocht heb en waarom?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Moet ook eerlijk zeggen dat dit niet overkomt als een goed doordacht besluit....
Als ik zoveel uit zou geven zou ik alle potentiële systemen op z'n minst een keer willen horen en zien. Zou een proces van weken, zo niet maanden worden.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Moet ook eerlijk zeggen dat dit niet overkomt als een goed doordacht besluit....
> Als ik zoveel uit zou geven zou ik alle potentiële systemen op z'n minst een keer willen horen en zien. Zou een proces van weken, zo niet maanden worden.



+1

Sis, dit is een actie die ik van jou niet zou hebben verwacht....

(of het moet een buy now decision zijn , tweedehands?!)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Na wikken en wegen ga ik toch voor meyer gaan .
> het is zeer duur, maar ook zeer goed, 
> sis




sis loopt niet sinds gisteren mee, heren, die heeft al wat airmiles op zn kaartje staan, hoor. 
we houden elkaar wel op de hoogte over de details , neem ik aan ?

----------


## sis

Mag ik zo vriendelelijk zijn  en vragen  wat er mis is aan meyer ?
sis

----------


## 4AC

Haha, is het nou zou lastig om te begrijpen dat wij gewoon wat argumentering willen voor je keuze?

En wat heb je nu precies gekocht? Anita Meyer? En waarom? Omdat ze goed klinkt in een tent?
Of omdat je er een tent van krijgt?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

> Haha, is het nou zou lastig om te begrijpen dat wij gewoon wat argumentering willen voor je keuze?
> 
> En wat heb je nu precies gekocht? Anita Meyer? En waarom? Omdat ze goed klinkt in een tent?
> Of omdat je er een tent van krijgt?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Beetje slecht opgeleukte opmerking, Teun... 
Ik had Nexo Alpha (dus zonder E ) als concurrent gezien, en niet een cluppie dat al zes keer van eigenaar is gewisseld, met de bijbehorende koerswisselingen in het beleid. 
Ik zal straks eens kijken wat er nog op de poules staat aan Meyer, vind wel dat Sis niet al zijn geld uit moet geven...

----------


## 4AC

Klopt, kwam ook eigenlijk omdat ik soms een beetje moe word van dergelijke -niet onderbouwde- opmerkingen. Beetje jammer gewoon.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## theo

Nou ben ik ook heel erg benieuwd met welke meyerset sis gaat draaien.
en welke dan multifunctioneel is.
Zou dan hp700 worden met een melody of mica erop lijkt me.
Maar dan is 50000 niet toerijkend.
gr theo

----------


## qvt

Als je bij Meyer gaat shoppen heb je in ieder geval goed materiaal waar zo goed als niemand op weigert te werken! Zeker geen slechte keuze en mocht je er ooit weer van af willen vang je er nog een mooi bedrag voor terug.

----------


## frederic

En dan vraag ik me af welk type hij wil van Meyer, en hoe hij dat gaat doen met 50k.
Let op, hij wil nog D&B monitoren ook hé.  :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

> Na wikken en wegen ga ik toch voor meyer gaan .
> het is zeer duur, maar ook zeer goed, 
> sis



Ha sis,
We zijn toch wel benieuwd welke Meyer Sound -config je dan gaat kiezen.
Te meer omdat je in je openingspost je voorkeur uitgaat naar NEXO Alpha wat natuurlijk een nette set is maar wel wat achterhaald want heeft een specifiek gebruiksdoel vanwege de hoorngeladen kasten.

Ik zou als je tevreden bent over de klank van NEXO Alpha = NEXO toch mijn licht op gaan steken in de NEXO hoek: bv (het is al genoemd) richting GEO S12 in combi met RS15 danwel RS18 subs. Trouwens NEXO Alpha S2 subs gaan ook prima met GEO S12 hoor weet ik uit eigen ervaring.

Nou ja ieder zijn eigen beslissingen natuurlijk maar ik ben altijd wel benieuwd naar de motivatie die daaronder ligt.
;-)

----------


## salsa

Ik kan me op dit moment geen ander merk bedenken die zo veel zijdig is in zijn programma als Nexo met z'n RS15 of RS18 met de Geo-S12 cabinets.
Zeker in combi met de NXAMP4x4, geen enkel ander systeem is een concurrent!

Dave

----------


## dexter

Nauw dat wil ik toch iets in twijfel trekken, kijk eens naar de prijs van Nexo... Zijn voor dat geld ook andere merken die net zo veelzijdig zijn, oa
Bijvoorbeeld: Electro voice, Martin Audio, D&B audiotechnik en vast nog wat meer.

----------


## frederic

> Ik kan me op dit moment geen ander merk bedenken die zo veel zijdig is in zijn programma als Nexo met z'n RS15 of RS18 met de Geo-S12 cabinets.
> Zeker in combi met de NXAMP4x4, geen enkel ander systeem is een concurrent!
> 
> Dave



Wat is er veelzijdiger aan Geo-S12 dan vb L Acoustics Arcs?

----------


## purplehaze

> Wat is er veelzijdiger aan Geo-S12 dan vb L Acoustics Arcs?



 Ga dan ff specs lezen joh!

Arcs:
Horizontal: symmetrical 22.5°
Vertical: asymmetrical 20° down 40° up

GEO S:
horizontaal als vertikaal te gebruiken
S1230: 30 gr. bij 80 of 120 graden
S1210 5 gr. bij 80 graden
verder allerhande rigging verkrijgbaar 

Mogelijkheden kun je dan zelf bedenken toch...

----------


## salsa

> Nauw dat wil ik toch iets in twijfel trekken, kijk eens naar de prijs van Nexo... Zijn voor dat geld ook andere merken die net zo veelzijdig zijn, oa
> Bijvoorbeeld: Electro voice, Martin Audio, D&B audiotechnik en vast nog wat meer.




Noem eens een systeem?

Dave

----------


## sis

> En dan vraag ik me af welk type hij wil van Meyer, en hoe hij dat gaat doen met 50k.
> Let op, hij wil nog D&B monitoren ook hé.



DB maxen zitten niet inbegrepen in die 50.000 euro.
Daar heb ik een ander bedrag voor vrijgemaakt.
Ik heb een aanbieding gekregen om naar een demonstratie te gaan van TW audio . zal ik , als ik mij kan vrijmaken zeker doen.
sis

----------


## frederic

> DB maxen zitten niet inbegrepen in die 50.000 euro.
> Daar heb ik een ander bedrag voor vrijgemaakt.
> Ik heb een aanbieding gekregen om naar een demonstratie te gaan van TW audio . zal ik , als ik mij kan vrijmaken zeker doen.
> sis



Dat maakt de zaak al iets beter.

Maar leg nog eens uit, moet je buiten evenementen kunnen doen ook?

----------


## frederic

> Ga dan ff specs lezen joh!
> 
> Arcs:
> Horizontal: symmetrical 22.5°
> Vertical: asymmetrical 20° down 40° up
> 
> GEO S:
> horizontaal als vertikaal te gebruiken
> S1230: 30 gr. bij 80 of 120 graden
> ...



Dat betekend dat ze waarschijnlijk niet al te ver zullen dragen en minder koppelbaar zijn.  :Wink: 
Voor Arcs is er ook rigging te verkrijgen.

----------


## sis

> Dat maakt de zaak al iets beter.
> 
> Maar leg nog eens uit, moet je buiten evenementen kunnen doen ook?



Ja , maar dit had ik al eerder in een vorige post gemeld.
Heb je waarschijnlijk overheen gelezen ?
500 tot  1000 personen is nu het doel.
sis

----------


## frederic

> Ja , maar dit had ik al eerder in een vorige post gemeld.
> Heb je waarschijnlijk overheen gelezen ?
> 500 tot 1000 personen is nu het doel.
> sis



Sorry, ik heb dat niet gezien.

Dan ga je een hoorngeladen systeem moeten hebben, die koppelbaar is om uw spreiding te kunnen behouden voor binnen?

Is een tweedehands line array een optie? 
Ik denk eigenlijk als je zowel binnen als buiten aan de slag wil dit de beste oplossing. 
Ik ben nog DV-DOSC sets tegen gekomen voor rond de 45.000 euro tweedehands. 
En reken daar een 1000€ bij, voor nazicht door L Acoustics zelf.

----------


## purplehaze

> Dat betekend dat ze waarschijnlijk niet al te ver zullen dragen en minder koppelbaar zijn.



Beetje jammer zo'n reactie. 
Je kunt GEO S bijvoorbeeld als line array gebruiken tot max. 16x S1210 per kant. Reken maar dat het ver draagt en koppelt.

FF back on topic:
Voor gebruik als set voor 500-1000 man kun je met de volgende config goed uit de voeten:
Per kant: 1x S2 + 1x S1230 + 1 tot 2x S1210
of 1x RS18 + 1x S1230 + 1 tot 2x S1210

Dit alles op 1 NXamp 4x4 en voila weinig truckspace maar wel een zeer vette set.
En volgens mij hou je dan nog een aardig stuk van het budget over voor wat leuke 45N12 monitoren.

Ik zou het ff uittesten Sis....

----------


## salsa

Het kan zeker binnen het gestelde budget.

Dave

----------


## 4AC

> Funktion-One



Heb je dit nog overwogen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## qvt

> Ga dan ff specs lezen joh!
> 
> Arcs:
> Horizontal: symmetrical 22.5°
> Vertical: asymmetrical 20° down 40° up
> 
> GEO S:
> horizontaal als vertikaal te gebruiken
> S1230: 30 gr. bij 80 of 120 graden
> ...



Arcs is ook zowel horizontaal als verticaal te gebruiken. 

@frederic: Voor grote shows heb je echt geen hoorngeladen systemen nodig. Vroeger nogwel, maar das nu anders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> DB maxen zitten niet inbegrepen in die 50.000 euro.
> Daar heb ik een ander bedrag voor vrijgemaakt.
> Ik heb een aanbieding gekregen om naar een demonstratie te gaan van TW audio . zal ik , als ik mij kan vrijmaken zeker doen.
> sis



He sis, lastige keuze.. een pak geld hebben om een flinke PA te kopen en nog geld tekort komen:P

Waar heb je het aanbod gekregen om TW te mogen beluisteren? Wij hebben in Frankfurt dit setje weer eens beluistert en zijn toch wel erg onder de indruk, na de tijd nog met de jongens van TW-audio gesproken en het betreft toch wel een serieuze kandidaat als ik jouw verhaal zo kan beoordelen. 

Wij hebben hier grote intresse in de T24 toppen en moeten ook nog steeds een afspraak maken om eens naar Duitsland af te reizen.

----------


## sis

> He sis, lastige keuze.. een pak geld hebben om een flinke PA te kopen en nog geld tekort komen:P
> 
> Waar heb je het aanbod gekregen om TW te mogen beluisteren? Wij hebben in Frankfurt dit setje weer eens beluistert en zijn toch wel erg onder de indruk, na de tijd nog met de jongens van TW-audio gesproken en het betreft toch wel een serieuze kandidaat als ik jouw verhaal zo kan beoordelen. 
> 
> Wij hebben hier grote intresse in de T24 toppen en moeten ook nog steeds een afspraak maken om eens naar Duitsland af te reizen.



Het gaat door in Belgie ( systemen van 6"5 tot 21 " zullen daar te beluisteren zijn. Zoals mij via mail werd verteld ).
Uit respect voor de verkoper en dealer ga ik geen namen noemen.
Wat ik wel weet dat er 4 ingenieurs van TW audio er gaan zijn .
Dus eigenlijk wel de moeite om eens te gaan luisteren
sis

----------


## Watt Xtra

he Sis dan weet ik idd al waarschijnlijk wie het zal wezen!! 

Is niet zo heel gek, zij zijn sinds kort distributeur voor belgie. 
11 mei zal het om gaan?  Dan hebben we het over hetzelfde en staat het gewoon bij hun op de site!

Ik ga eens even zien of ik de 11de richting belgie kan afreizen.

----------


## mesadude

deed vroeger Logic Audio zeker? heb die mail ook gekregen.. ben eens benieuwd.. eens kijken of ik mij (een deel van de dag) kan vrijmaken..

----------


## Watt Xtra

En anders eens gaan luisteren naar system one.... *****.... wat komt daar een bak geluid uit!

Afgelopen zaterdag op een van de buiten podia zn setje gehoort, smiddags met band, s avonds met een DJ.. Slechts een enkele top (50Kg) en een triple 18""  per kant..... Wat een sound komt daarvan af! alles actief.

Plein, 40 meter diep werd zondermeer overbrugt zonder noemenswaardig in te leveren.... sub ging daarna ook gewoon door, topje iets minder!

Maar echt, dit is heftig spul. Top is zeker met TW T24 te vergelijken!

----------


## hardstyle

U're dammn right, die system one kastjes produceren zeker een bak geluid:O

----------


## salsa

Bedoelen jullie niet ONE SYSTEM??

Dave

----------


## showband

> U're dammn right, die system one kast*jes* produceren zeker een bak geluid:O



het verkleinwoord is er alleen wel wat overdreven bij  :Wink:

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, jah :Big Grin:  En nee, het is gewoon System One, hier in Didam draaien ze ook bij een verhuurder. 
http://www.systemoneaudio.nl/

----------


## Watt Xtra

> het verkleinwoord is er alleen wel wat overdreven bij



Die basskast is idd een serieuse jongen... maar als je het topkastje zo eenzaam op het podium ziet staan, op case gezet anders is ie niet hoog genoeg... dan mag je het wel een kastJE noemen!

----------


## salsa

> Haha, jah En nee, het is gewoon System One, hier in Didam draaien ze ook bij een verhuurder. 
> http://www.systemoneaudio.nl/



Sorry, helemaal nooit gevonden/gedacht.... :Big Grin: 

Specs zien er goed uit!

Dave

----------


## hardstyle

Ook weer met carnaval hier die krengen gehoord, kwam overal bovenuit :EEK!: 
Dan praat ik over 3x sub en 2x top als ik het goed heb.
Het is echt de moeite waard om een keer te gaan beluisteren :Cool: 

Edit: en ja, ze klonken ook nog fatsoenlijk!

----------


## showband

toch kan ik mij niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat dit systeem te laat komt.

Heel nederland is afgevuld met line-array's die relatief veel in de opslag blijven staan.

de vergunningen eisen steeds meer een gericht en zacht geluid en niet "enorme geluidsdrukken op afstand"

de kasten zijn best lomp terwijl de arbo dat niet zo leuk vind. Die line array's zijn per kast echt vriendelijker voor de voorschriften.

De prijs is .... eh... poe poe. Terwijl de veilingen uit de voegen barsten van de bijna ongebruikte reguliere systemen.

En als je het koopt dan sta je alleen, bijhuren gaat niet omdat de meeste verhuurders reeds gekozen hebben. En nu met de even wat mindere tijd gaan ze niet snel over.

Daarom zet ik echt mijn vraagtekens bij de keuze voor system one.
Economische vraagtekens.

----------


## frederic

> toch kan ik mij niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat dit systeem te laat komt.
> 
> Heel nederland is afgevuld met line-array's die relatief veel in de opslag blijven staan.
> 
> de vergunningen eisen steeds meer een gericht en zacht geluid en niet "enorme geluidsdrukken op afstand"
> 
> de kasten zijn best lomp terwijl de arbo dat niet zo leuk vind. Die line array's zijn per kast echt vriendelijker voor de voorschriften.
> 
> De prijs is .... eh... poe poe. Terwijl de veilingen uit de voegen barsten van de bijna ongebruikte reguliere systemen.
> ...



[FONT=Verdana]Ik stel me ook grote vraagtekens bij dat systeem.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dan stel ik me de vraag, als je de prijs bekijkt wat is het verschil in kwaliteit met een andere kleine fabrikant als Ivo? Waarom een veelvoud uitgeven aan System One?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Bovendien als ik even kijk naar de Specs: spreiding toppen maar 90° [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hoe ga je dat oplossen om een bredere spreiding te krijgen? 2 naast elkaar hangen, zal kamfilter problemen opleveren.[/FONT]

----------


## Watt Xtra

Dat is altijd een keuze die je moet maken, zowel inzetbaarheid, bijhuren mogelijk, als wederverkoopbaar.

heb je voor jezelf echter heel goed helder welke soort klussen jij doet, en welke spullen jij daarvoor nodig hebt, dan zou het wel een hele goede keuze kunnen zijn.

Alleen maar kijken wat je concullega in de schuur heeft staan, of iets kopen omdat de verkoopwaarde behoorlijk blijft is ook niet goed!!!!

Maar je moet voor jezelf wel hele goede keuzes maken en weten wat je wilt en gaat doen! Anders is het idd niet verantwoordt om een dergelijk, onbekend systeem aan te schaffen.  ( ik denk btw dat je ruim binnen je 50K blijft) 

Je hebt het verder over de array's, zijn er idd heel veel van, maar staan zoals je ook al aangeeft, veel in de schuren te wachten.... Dus of dat gunstig is?  Lijkt mij toch een verkeerde keuze... zn ding aanschaffen terwijl er geen werk voor is.

Maar het blijft een lastige keuze die weloverwogen gemaakt moet worden, wil je er het maximale uithalen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

jongens, 

Sis wil een PA kopen, die hij ook nog gemakkelijk op een rider verhuren kan..

Op iedere straathoek zit tegenwoordig wel een eigenbouwer die erg mooi spul maakt, maar waar de gerenommeerde jongens echt niet op inprikken...

----------


## salsa

> [FONT=Verdana]Ik stel me ook grote vraagtekens bij dat systeem.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Dan stel ik me de vraag, als je de prijs bekijkt wat is het verschil in kwaliteit met een andere kleine fabrikant als Ivo? Waarom een veelvoud uitgeven aan System One?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Bovendien als ik even kijk naar de Specs: spreiding toppen maar 90° [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Hoe ga je dat oplossen om een bredere spreiding te krijgen? 2 naast elkaar hangen, zal kamfilter problemen opleveren.[/FONT]



Haha! Eeen typische Frederic antwoord...

Het systeem vergelijken met dat van Ivo is wel erg kort door de bocht...

System One is toch echt kwa ontwikkeling een stuk hoger in het sigment dan wat Ivo produceerd.. Kom op joh!!

----------


## Big Bang

Zullen we over System One audio maar hier verder gaan?: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...one-audio.html

----------


## RayM

> @ Sis: Je hebt vast de Synco Touring System kasten wel eens gehoord. 
> Afgelopen week hoorde ik voor het eerst van Qube Audio.
> Ze hebben ook line-array systemen zag ik, maar wat daar het oorspronkelijke ontwerp van is weet ik niet.
> Eerlijk is eerlijk: ik heb de Qube audio kastjes nog nooit gezien of gehoord, maar als het ontwerp gelijk is aan de STS kastjes kan het geluid nooit veel verschillen (en ik hou wel van het STS geluid). Hoe dat dan met de line array's zit durf ik niet te zeggen, maar als je toch aan het rondkijken/luisteren bent, waarom niet?
> 
> Gewoon een tip, misschien is het wat. Misschien ook niet



Als Qube gebruiker ben ik misschien bevooroordeeld maar het klinkt gewoon goed. Voor een poppodium heb ik enkele jaren geleden een set aangeschaft (de Synco stapelset) en de reacties van gasttechnici waren zeer lovend. Ook werk ik regelmatig met de linearray (12" topjes) en ook deze klinken heel goed. 5 juni staan we weer in het centrum van Waalwijk met deze line array. Er zijn inmiddels een aantal bedrijven in NL die met Qube werken.

In dit topic is het zeker een overweging waard.

----------


## frederic

> Haha! Eeen typische Frederic antwoord...
> 
> Het systeem vergelijken met dat van Ivo is wel erg kort door de bocht...
> 
> System One is toch echt kwa ontwikkeling een stuk hoger in het sigment dan wat Ivo produceerd.. Kom op joh!!



Waaruit blijkt dit?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hey Raymond,

ik heb het Qube C3 systeem eens naast het origineel (van Renkus Heinz) gehad, maar daar zat toch een gigantisch groot verschil in qua klank (de RH set klonk véél beter). En toen draaide ons RH systeem nog op de oude (originele) processing, inmiddels klinkt de set op een XTA DP226 nog weer een heel stuk beter...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Timo Beckman

[QUOTE=hugovanmeijeren;561960]Hey Raymond,

ik heb het Qube C3 systeem eens naast het origineel (van Renkus Heinz) gehad, maar daar zat toch een gigantisch groot verschil in qua klank (de RH set klonk véél beter). En toen draaide ons RH systeem nog op de oude (originele) processing, inmiddels klinkt de set op een XTA DP226 nog weer een heel stuk beter... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Uiteraard met veel dank aan Timo!  :Wink:   :Cool: 

Nogmaals: helemaal top!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Gast1401081

Meneer Sis,
Er staat in Groningen een complete Meyer pa te koop, 4x 650p 4x msl4 en 4x cq1, je kunt bieden op troostwijk , of kijk ff op het hvb-topic op dit forum...

----------


## NesCio01

> Sivian Acoustics uit Nederland
> Cadenbach uit Duitsland.



ter  aanvulling.
Ik heb begrepen dat Sivian volgende week of de
week daarop een demodag organiseert in Almere.
Ook het nwe 10KW systeem zal daar aanwezig zijn.

Meer info heb ik niet, zie evt de site van hen.

grtz

----------


## frederic

> Meneer Sis,
> Er staat in Groningen een complete Meyer pa te koop, 4x 650p 4x msl4 en 4x cq1, je kunt bieden op troostwijk , of kijk ff op het hvb-topic op dit forum...



Lijkt me eerlijk gezegt ouwe troep waar je jou rug op moet breken.

----------


## RemcoPeters

Sis,

L'acoustics wordt tegenwoordig door een bedrijf in bemmel verkocht, op hun website staan ook de prijzen. Zo kwam ik erachter dat je voor 50.000 eurie al een leuk Kiva/Kilo Setje hebt met wat sb28's eronder incl amps. Makkelijk bij te huren bij betreffende firma en met zo'n setje ben je toch wel de "man".

Verder heb je KV2 - Audio Performance of Kling & Freitag al bekeken? maken ook leuk spul binnen jou budget.

----------


## frederic

> Sis,
> 
> *L'acoustics wordt tegenwoordig door een bedrijf in bemmel verkocht, op hun website staan ook de prijzen. Zo kwam ik erachter dat je voor 50.000 eurie al een leuk Kiva/Kilo Setje hebt met wat sb28's eronder incl amps. Makkelijk bij te huren bij betreffende firma en met zo'n setje ben je toch wel de "man".*
> 
> Verder heb je KV2 - Audio Performance of Kling & Freitag al bekeken? maken ook leuk spul binnen jou budget.



Met L'Acoustics ben je zelden niet graag gezien.  :Wink: 
Zeer rider vriendelijk. 
Maar ik heb niet de indruk dat er in die firma in Bemmel momenteel wat staat.

----------


## qvt

Bij Rentall (het bedrijfje uit bemmel) staat meer dan genoeg in de verhuurstock, dus mochten ze het niet gelijk kunnen leveren kan er altijd gepraat worden over tijdelijke huur.

Voor L'Acoustics kun je geloof ik ook nog terecht bij Rider/Audio Bizz  :Wink:  


om weer terug ontopic te gaan: Voor 50.000 euro heb je geen L'Ac set die aan je verwachtingen voldoet en als je voor bruin hout gaat wordt je rug ook niet blij :Embarrassment:

----------


## RemcoPeters

De prijzen zijn trouwens onbekend gemaakt. Toen ik voor het laatst keek had je voor  60.000 bruto excl: 12x Kiva, 4x Kilo, en 4x SB28 versterkt door 2x LA4 amp en 1x LA8 amp. Moet je wel een aantal personen mee kunnen doen denk ik.

----------


## sis

Misschien hebben jullie dit gemist, maar ik heb nu andere problemen om op te lossen  :Frown: 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...w-audio-3.html
sis

----------


## RemcoPeters

Had ik niet zo snel gezien  :Frown: , sterkte!

----------


## MusicXtra

Tegenpartij die onverzekerd is en jij bent de klos, dat terwijl verzekeren verplicht is in Nederland. Wanneer je voldoende getuigen hebt is het waarborgfonds misschien een optie? Zou in elk geval een advocaat raadplegen over de mogelijkheden.
On-topic: Volgende maand gaat Vision Acoustics een demo geven met de nieuwe line-array op een grote locatie, misschien interessant om te komen kijken en luisteren?

----------


## mrVazil

Sis is Belgisch geloof ik, en ook bij ons is verzekering verplicht. Helaas rijden er heel veel zonder verzekering rond  :Frown:

----------


## frederic

Bij ons in Belgie is er ook een waarborgfonts.
Maar die is lang niet toereikend.

Indien je in je recht bent verklaard door de politierechtbank, kun je best een minnelijke schikking voorstellen.

En als er nog morele schade is door de nekpijn, kan er nog wat extra schuiven.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Bij ons in Belgie is er ook een waarborgfonts.
> Maar die is lang niet toereikend.
> 
> Indien je in je recht bent verklaard door de politierechtbank, kun je best een minnelijke schikking voorstellen.
> 
> En als er nog morele schade is door de nekpijn, kan er nog wat extra schuiven.



En *JA* je hebt nekpijn/duizelingen/slapeloosheid!!!!

----------

